# Id my new dats



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey all. I got three new datnoids on Wednsday. I have them in with a silver aro and others in a 150. I need them to be ided. I think they are NTT, Indo, or Widebar. Please id them for me.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't know about your dats but your water looks like crapp


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> I don't know about your dats but your water looks like crapp


My water must look like your face. i told one hundred and five times its not my water its my camera was not on flash when I took those pics. You want to come and attack me for sh*t in every thread I have on here. We don't see pics of your fish dipshit................... 
Every single thread I find I see your worthless posts. So shape up monkey!
If you don't like my water, fish, or pics don't post it's simple.
But we have people in the world like you who think there better than everybody and they need to post sh*t like Feefa does to make them feel good.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Why do you get so angry? Your water is a lil merky :nod:


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

oh thats so funny punk


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

If you dont want to adress the problem thats fine, it was just a comment


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

loser


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

your dats are NTT.

why do you buy fish that you not sure or doesn know? also didnt the seller told or sold you before you even buy the fish?

Show no respect, Feefa have to right in his opionion...but you attacked him.


> My water must look like your face


so is it your water or your camera? or like you've mention look ugly like feefa avatar?


> its not my water its my camera was not on flash when I took those pics


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

your water is dirty with flash or without, i honestly dont give a f*ck those arent my fish or my tank.
i just cant stand people who make excuses all the time.
nothing against you alex i know your still a young kid good luck with the tank


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Alex invest in another filter or you will lose your fish.

I take all my pics with no flash..(camera phone) and aside from any smudges on the glass they all come out crystal clear.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have 2 hob filters and a canister in the tank... what else do I need??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alex 22 said:


> I have 2 hob filters and a canister in the tank... what else do I need??


What does the filters consist of right now Alex---Meaning are they setup for Bio or mechanical


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Alex 22 said:


> I have 2 hob filters and a canister in the tank... what else do I need??


clearly more filtration from the look of the pics

what are the filters you have on there? I dont mean type i mean model


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

if you have a lot of bio load in your tank those filter are not enough/...add another good canister and keep up your water change. if you do once a week then increase to twice a week. You water are cloudy, its not your camera.

Seem like you get offended and pissed of when you ask question/advice or comment. When you hear what you dont want to hear then you get piss. We are here to give you advice and help you out with your fish.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> I have 2 hob filters and a canister in the tank... what else do I need??


You mentioned in your other threads that you have a HOB and a sponge filter,
Now you're just a liar. I personally dont believe you about your tank and fish.
I doubt they're that healthy because when you sold one to nate it died in the bucket.

I dont know why you're lieing about it but it just shows the kind of person you are.
You sir are no fish keeper, you're a spoiled lil boy who's always buying fish and not keeping them properly with only minimum filtration. I doubt you even know how to do a proper waterchange.

You are the loser and you just proved it with your lies









Check out post # 11, its bolded and everything.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=185091


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> I have 2 hob filters and a canister in the tank... what else do I need??


You mentioned in your other threads that you have a HOB and a sponge filter,
Now you're just a liar. I personally dont believe you about your tank and fish.
I doubt they're that healthy because when you sold one to nate it died in the bucket.

You're an immature little boy looking for attention, thats all.
I dont know why you're lieing about it but it just shows the kind of person you are.

Check out post # 11, its bolded and everything.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=185091
[/quote]

A sponge filter can be hooked to a cannister man-

Just saying-Not saying that is actually what he is trying to say----


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I hear ya AK but now he also says that he's got 2 hobs when he originally claimed to have one. Why no mention of the canister in the other thread either???
I would normally give someone the benefit of the dought but not this whiny lil anklebiter.

He's a whiny lil sh*t with a big mouth and I just caught him in a lie.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> I hear ya AK but now he also says that he's got 2 hobs when he originally claimed to have one. Why no mention of the canister in the other thread either???
> I would normally give someone the benefit of the dought but not this whiny lil anklebiter.
> 
> He's a whiny lil sh*t with a big mouth and I just caught him in a lie.


We were all good for it at one point in time man----

Just educate my friend-Look and be the bigger person here....

Cheers.....


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

feefa I am not lieing you bitch.... I have 2 hob filters and a canister in there. What the f*ck does it matter to you anyways??? You are always stalking me. Every single fish forum I am on you come out here and post random crap about me. I even had members pming me telling me that you are talking sh*t about me. Feefa you need to stop stalking me and you need to grow up and leave me alone. What do you get your kicks off with stalking someone? Get your facts straight bitch... i did not sell any fish to Nate.... we traded and thats not any of your f*cking asshole business Feefa I am done with you. You want to come on here and insult my fish and water quality how come we never see yours huh?? I am so sick of you. You got a problem with me, then do something about it and stop acting like a coward bitch.
AND IF YOU ARE NOT DOWN WITH THAT*SUCK IT*
Sorry about this guys but this loser feefa is getting on my nerves to much. I could understand him not liking my water quality but he could have said it in a nicer way. Anyways just did plenty of water changes so my water is fine now.
FEEFA YOU WON'T COMPLAIN ABOUT MY WATER QUALITY I HAVEN'T EVER SEEN YOURS BITCH


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> feefa I am not lieing you bitch.... I have 2 hob filters and a canister in there. What the f*ck does it matter to you anyways??? You are always stalking me. Every single fish forum I am on you come out here and post random crap about me. I even had members pming me telling me that you are talking sh*t about me. Feefa you need to stop stalking me and you need to grow up and leave me alone. What do you get your kicks off with stalking someone? Get your facts straight bitch... i did not sell any fish to Nate.... we traded and thats not any of your f*cking asshole business Feefa I am done with you. You want to come on here and insult my fish and water quality how come we never see yours huh?? I am so sick of you. You got a problem with me, then do something about it and stop acting like a coward bitch.
> AND IF YOU ARE NOT DOWN WITH THAT*SUCK IT*
> Sorry about this guys but this loser feefa is getting on my nerves to much. I could understand him not liking my water quality but he could have said it in a nicer way. Anyways just did plenty of water changes so my water is fine now.
> FEEFA YOU WON'T COMPLAIN ABOUT MY WATER QUALITY I HAVEN'T EVER SEEN YOURS BITCH






















































You shouldn't call people names lil boy, that's how you get in these messes to begin with. 
Why when asked before you said you only had a hob and sponge filter?
Now all of a sudden you have 2 hobs??? I dont think so, you're a liar.

By the way there are pics of my fish and tanks posted all over this and other sites.

Stalking you absolutely not, just proving that you are a lieing lil girl who when confronted explodes just as expected. 
As for talking about you I say all I have to say in my posts, no need to cry son.

Looks like I'm all done here, have a nice day Alex you squirming lil buggar you.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> feefa I am not lieing you bitch.... I have 2 hob filters and a canister in there. What the f*ck does it matter to you anyways??? You are always stalking me. Every single fish forum I am on you come out here and post random crap about me. I even had members pming me telling me that you are talking sh*t about me. Feefa you need to stop stalking me and you need to grow up and leave me alone. What do you get your kicks off with stalking someone? Get your facts straight bitch... i did not sell any fish to Nate.... we traded and thats not any of your f*cking asshole business Feefa I am done with you. You want to come on here and insult my fish and water quality how come we never see yours huh?? I am so sick of you. You got a problem with me, then do something about it and stop acting like a coward bitch.
> AND IF YOU ARE NOT DOWN WITH THAT*SUCK IT*
> Sorry about this guys but this loser feefa is getting on my nerves to much. I could understand him not liking my water quality but he could have said it in a nicer way. Anyways just did plenty of water changes so my water is fine now.
> FEEFA YOU WON'T COMPLAIN ABOUT MY WATER QUALITY I HAVEN'T EVER SEEN YOURS BITCH






















































You shouldn't call people names lil boy, that's how you get in these messes to begin with. 
Why when asked before you said you only had a hob and sponge filter?
Now all of a sudden you have 2 hobs??? I dont think so, you're a liar.

By the way there are pics of my fish and tanks posted all over this and other sites.

Stalking you absolutely not, just proving that you are a lieing lil girl who when confronted explodes just as expected. 
As for talking about you I say all I have to say in my posts, no need to cry son.

Looks like I'm all done here, have a nice day Alex you squirming lil buggar you.
[/quote]
In my big tank I have 2 hob filters and 2 canisters. In my small tank I have 1 hob and 1 sponge filter/
I am a boy idiot. Yeah ok.
Ok you better leave me alone.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Liar, in this pic you can see the sponge filter which is actually in your large tank housing your dats and Arrow.

Give it up alex your just a liar


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Liar, in this pic you can see the sponge filter which is actually in your large tank housing your dats and Arrow.
> 
> Give it up alex your just a liar


*IDIOT THAT IS NOT MY BIG TANK THAT IS THE 20 LONG...*


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I stand corrected, it was still fun watchin you squirm 
I still think you need more filtration on that small tank cause the water looks like sh*t


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you really cant diss feefa about his water quality he takes hella good care of his fish..one of the most dedicated fishkeepers i know when it comes to pristine water quality...

basic point here

you dont have enough filtration..your water looks like crap... now you can take it like a man and do something about it.. or you can act like a five year old and tell everyone to suck it.

throw on a couple ac110's and a fluval and watch how clear your water gets.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool Fish Alex! Im a fan of datnoids myself! Hope to see more photos brother! BTW The water does look shitty, like really really shitty. Filter that son of a bitch. What kind of filters you got?


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

why would you post a pic of me? was that f*cking neccessary. Anyways I have 2 fluval 100s on the big tank and 1 fluval in the 20.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> Cool Fish Alex! Im a fan of datnoids myself! Hope to see more photos brother! BTW The water does look shitty, like really really shitty. Filter that son of a bitch. What kind of filters you got?










E you're too friggin funny. Alex what's the point of the name calling?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I am not in either side but Alex no need to call Feefa any name, i dont see how and why would you have to call him name. You should get warning for that since that is disrepecting another member. He did not disrepect you, he is just simply said that you are liar and your water is like shitty. I am totally agreed with him, you need to add more filteration, need more proper care of fish. This is the reason why you got banned from many many site. One little simple things you get freak out and called people name...then you apologize after the damage been done.

Grow up, listen to other and learn from it. Your pictures clearly tell us that your water look like sh*t with or without flash.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Alex 22 said:


> why would you post a pic of me? was that f*cking neccessary. Anyways I have 2 fluval 100s on the big tank and 1 fluval in the 20.


 There's no shame in learning.. When I first came to this site i had three reds in a ten gallon with an ac mini.. Didn't lie about it and didnt jump on people when they said anything negative..but to be honest... Even with three 4" reds in a ten gallon tank.. My water looked better than yours.

How big is your big tank? Fluval 100s are the smallest ones they make aren't they? Save your allowance for a few weeks or months and invest in a 405 or something and you will notice a difference overnight.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have no clue how to identify Dats......I have always wondered why they are popular. What makes everyone like them? 
Definitely up the filtration or take some fish out. You will be glad you do one or the other. Maybe do more frequent water changes as well. 
Also in your current P's sig please spell the word again right.....it bugs me every time I see it. Sorry


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^^LMFAO

While you're at it also change there to they're, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhssssss


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Realistically how can you ask for an ID on your dat when we can barely see it through that filthy murky water?


----------

